# Why am I un-banned?



## TexRx (Sep 10, 2012)

So, I'm not banned anymore - what gives? Somebody from this site PM'd me.....and I see my account is open again

Whta kind of lax policy do you have here cuz I deserved a permanent ban


I don't want to come back to your stupid site

fuck you racerboy!!


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 10, 2012)

lol what did u get banned for?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

you got brought back as rape bait


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 10, 2012)

who we raping? commere bend over boy, now squeel like a pig


----------



## lokie (Sep 10, 2012)

A cow chip tossing contest how quaint.


----------



## TexRx (Sep 10, 2012)

Grow the Fuck up and go back to school, you fucking drop-outs!!


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 10, 2012)

awwwww dont cry everything will be ok i promise


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 10, 2012)

TexRx said:


> So, I'm not banned anymore - what gives? Somebody from this site PM'd me.....and I see my account is open again
> 
> Whta kind of lax policy do you have here cuz I deserved a permanent ban
> 
> ...




ahh, i feel so special... my very own fuck me thread.. super cool...


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 10, 2012)

gaztron3030 said:


> lol what did u get banned for?


 you read this thread and still don't know why he was banned?? lmao.. idk even know who this cat is, but i guess i left an impression with him..


----------



## Geronimo420 (Sep 10, 2012)

TexRx said:


> Grow the Fuck up and go back to school, you fucking drop-outs!!


Only wish I could go back to university to check young tits growing but they won't let me in


----------



## Geronimo420 (Sep 10, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> you read this thread and still don't know why he was banned?? lmao.. idk even know who this cat is, but i guess i left an impression with him..


He probably got ban for being a fucking reject


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 10, 2012)

hmmm no response


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 10, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> you read this thread and still don't know why he was banned?? lmao.. idk even know who this cat is, but i guess i left an impression with him..


I read the thread after the first post so no I have no idea.......


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 10, 2012)

i bet it was a 3 day and ban and he was so pissed when he logged on and saw banned he thought it was forever lol.

he gets unbanned and comes back with a tude what a toolbag.


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 10, 2012)

he did say he deserves a permanent ban so I'm interested lol


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 10, 2012)

or they probably unbanned him cause he turned 18 today


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 10, 2012)

gaztron3030 said:


> I read the thread after the first post so no I have no idea.......


 i just meant to look at the dudes attitude.. just comes back from a ban and is on fire right out of the gate..


----------



## CC Dobbs (Sep 10, 2012)

I think that being banned could be worn as a badge of honor. What ever you did TexRx it was clearly something really heinous like calling people names like ' you are an asshole, Tex Rx ', ' I want to see your wife naked ', 'I think you cheat on your taxes ' etc.... The moderators on these forums are very even handed and would never let their petty peccadilloes influence their moderating duties. When trying to discover what the reason is for your temporary ban it is important to note that the reason that people become moderators is that they have been able to post and not get banned. They really care that people on here have a safe and joyful experience while talking about titty fucking, rectal insertions, Avid on your cannabis, political bullshit, religious ignorance, and whatever they find acceptable on that particular day. 

TexRx, it is all a power trip do don't get to confused or disillusioned by the mystery's that you encounter here. Post your thoughts and take you medicine. Don't try to understand the motivations of the moderators because you're really not worthy. Love, CC


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 10, 2012)

CC Dobbs said:


> I think that being banned could be worn as a badge of honor. What ever you did TexRx it was clearly something really heinous like calling people names like ' you are an asshole, Tex Rx ', ' I want to see your wife naked ', 'I think you cheat on your taxes ' etc.... The moderators on these forums are very even handed and would never let their petty peccadilloes influence their moderating duties. When trying to discover what the reason is for your temporary ban it is important to note that the reason that people become moderators is that they have been able to post and not get banned. They really care that people on here have a safe and joyful experience while talking about titty fucking, rectal insertions, Avid on your cannabis, political bullshit, religious ignorance, and whatever they find acceptable on that particular day.
> 
> TexRx, it is all a power trip do don't get to confused or disillusioned by the mystery's that you encounter here. Post your thoughts and take you medicine. Don't try to understand the motivations of the moderators because you're really not worthy. Love, CC


troll much?  naw im just playing.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 10, 2012)

CC Dobbs said:


> I think that being banned could be worn as a badge of honor. What ever you did TexRx it was clearly something really heinous like calling people names like ' you are an asshole, Tex Rx ', ' I want to see your wife naked ', 'I think you cheat on your taxes ' etc.... The moderators on these forums are very even handed and would never let their petty peccadilloes influence their moderating duties. When trying to discover what the reason is for your temporary ban it is important to note that the reason that people become moderators is that they have been able to post and not get banned. They really care that people on here have a safe and joyful experience while talking about titty fucking, rectal insertions, Avid on your cannabis, political bullshit, religious ignorance, and whatever they find acceptable on that particular day.
> 
> TexRx, it is all a power trip do don't get to confused or disillusioned by the mystery's that you encounter here. Post your thoughts and take you medicine. Don't try to understand the motivations of the moderators because you're really not worthy. Love, CC


 too bad the mods aren't the ones who go around and ban people on this site, that's down to two people only for the most part, riu, aka, potroast and chiceh...


----------



## CC Dobbs (Sep 10, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> too bad the mods aren't the ones who go around and ban people on this site, that's down to two people only for the most part, riu, aka, potroast and chiceh...


When you say ' that's down to two people only for the most part' does that mean that Mr. and Mrs. RUI are the only moderators on this forum who excommunicate people or are they usually the only people who un-invite members but there are sometimes other people who do the dirty work of banishing the unwanted? Racerboy your attitude is rather truculent for a mod, please remember that you are setting an example for others and that I, fortunately, am not.


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 10, 2012)

racerboy is the shit! whatchutalknbout?

listen there are only 2 people handing out bans. if it came from chicah well, she might be playing if it came from potroast you did something actually wrong either way they hold the powa round here. mods can just make you day hard by editing your posts to thier amusement but most the mod around here are pretty cool guy but dont get me wrong act like a troll get treated like a troll, plenty of mods are guilty of acting a low sub par but then again who can resist bullying a troll.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 10, 2012)

CC Dobbs said:


> When you say ' that's down to two people only for the most part' does that mean that Mr. and Mrs. RUI are the only moderators on this forum who excommunicate people or are they usually the only people who un-invite members but there are sometimes other people who do the dirty work of banishing the unwanted? Racerboy your attitude is rather truculent for a mod, please remember that you are setting an example for others and that I, fortunately, am not.


 ,u attitude?? what are you talking about m8?? dude starts a thread saying fuck you racerboy, so i get a bit deffensive.. i've been pretty calm and cool in this thread imo.. 
you said mods ban people, i corrected you, so where is my attitude at?? i said dude deserved to be banned showing people the attitude he has in starting this thread..
again, i don't see where i'm showing any attitude m8...


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 10, 2012)

CC Dobbs said:


> When you say ' that's down to two people only for the most part' does that mean that Mr. and Mrs. RUI are the only moderators on this forum who excommunicate people or are they usually the only people who un-invite members but there are sometimes other people who do the dirty work of banishing the unwanted? Racerboy your attitude is rather truculent for a mod, please remember that you are setting an example for others and that I, fortunately, am not.


 and no, idk who mrs riu is, but like i said, i, nor any other none global mod, has any banning powers, at all.. only two people that i know of, the 2 that i already mentioned, on top of i'd assume admin, although i highly doubt admin is involved in the banning of anyone, so it's back to 2 people on this whole site who can ban people, riu, aka potroast, and chiceh..

all regular mods can do is edit / delete posts and threads in their sections, mine is seed bank reviews and strains.. any thing outside of those sections i can't touch..


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 10, 2012)

also i want to point this out he(racerboy) is supposed to handle "situations" fairly and nonbiased, delete spam and rule breaking posts/threads, but this does not take away he right to speak freely even if you disagree, or hes talking shit.

talking shit isnt a rule breaker, till it gets out of hand turns into threats and narcing.


----------



## TexRx (Sep 10, 2012)

You people are living in a fantasy world - wake up!! An internet forum is not worth so much of your lives or mine....


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 10, 2012)

heehee, you have not been banned, so you are complaining about it!

Thanks, Tex, that's a good one!


----------



## TexRx (Sep 11, 2012)

^^^ Fuck you, you don't even moderate.....immediately there was talk of raping me once I started this thread and no moderator or admin finds that to be wrong?

When you play with fire, you get burned....you'll will pay the proice for your actions one day while I live with a clear conscience

Pecae and Brotherhood! JAH Rastafari!!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't mind being raped, depending on who's doing the raping.


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 11, 2012)

yea that would be fun


----------



## cues (Sep 11, 2012)

I got banned for swearing. 3 days each offence. Fuckers.
Oops.
Fucking Tourettes.
Fuck, shit.
See you next week.


----------

